# Handguns Sold with one Magazine



## Oppy (Nov 29, 2013)

I saw an add elsewhere offering a nice gun with the one magazine it sold new with. It got me thinking "why?" What could possibly be the justification for selling a gun with only one magazine. Cost savings? Perhaps, but for who? The customer who purchases a gun with one mag will immediately purchase a second one - and likely at a premium. It just seems like poor customer service to me.

Any ideas why some manufacturer sell with one mag and others with two?


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Basically, its cost savings.... Plus they get to make more money when extra magazines are needed....

When they first came out with the video recorders it came with a 30 minute tape... Soon after it came with no tape.......

Film cameras were always sold with no film........

Skimping on a product in order to make more money down the line is nothing new......

I guess we should be thankful that give us one magazine.........

Its all about money...........

*Batteries not included.....*


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

There is absolutely nothing wrong with this and I'll tell you why.

Say "free market". The consumer is in the driver's seat. If you don't like the fact that a specific gun only comes with one magazine, buy a different gun. Vote with your wallet. Manufacturers do this primarily to make their products competitive. It's competition that drives the market. And when that goes away, we are in deep do-do.

Lastly, you'd better hope that manufacturers make money. 'Cause if they don't, they don't make products, people lose their jobs, the tax base of the local area is hurt, and fewer products make it to market.


----------



## johnr (Jun 13, 2008)

my Sig Mosquito came with one 10 round mag. extra mag was $30.

my FNP 9 came with 3 mags, i have not needed to buy more 3 -16 round mags will eat a box of shells.

ymmv

john


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

I definitely enjoy it when a firearm comes with more than one magazine


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

My SIG P226 Tac-Ops came with *FOUR* 20 rd. magazines.

Even then, I felt that wasn't enough. So.....I just had to go buy 4 more.

It's a sickness I tell ya..............


----------



## Oppy (Nov 29, 2013)

OK, got it. I understand the free market and capitalism system and am aware of the value streams of a robust after-market. It just seems to me a bit like driving the new car off the lot with nearly zero washer fluid. Sure it cuts costs, I don't really need more to drive the car, and I can always buy more at the dealer later. It seems to me employing less visible costs savings might be wise. Give me a choice of that nice plastic box emblazoned with the Mfg logo and a mag, and you can put my gun in a paper sack and save a few pennies on the box :>

When I was a kid in the the early 1970s my Dad went to Pay N Save and bought a popcorn popper. He unpacked it at home and discovered the power chord was not included. True story. So a very pissed-off Dad went back to the store and purchased the power chord - for more than he paid for the popper. To this day, I hear what a sh*tty company Sunbeam was and I believe it based solely on that experience. 

Completely different situations to be sure, but it illustrates a point. If you are Sunbeam and you choose to so visibly save a buck on the backs of the customers you are trying to satisfy, some times they don't come back. 

I appreciate all the inputs, opinions, and comments. Have a great week.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

And if manufacturers do things consumers don't like then they will loose business to their competitors. That is how it should be.


----------



## qwiksdraw (May 11, 2012)

One mag with purchase sure hasn't slowed down gun sales.

The seller will sell what the buyer will buy.

Enjoy the "free enterprise" market while you can.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I don't mind paying more for the extra magazine and would rather have it at point of sale than having to order one later, and at least it will be a factory magazine, not to disparage after market mags some are indeed better than factory, but some aren't. At least if they are supplied by the factory more than likely they will work. I feel the same way about when manufacturers substitute for what used to be steel parts for plastic parts.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

desertman said:


> I don't mind paying more for the extra magazine and would rather have it at point of sale than having to order one later, and at least it will be a factory magazine, not to disparage after market mags some are indeed better than factory, but some aren't. At least if they are supplied by the factory more than likely they will work. I feel the same way about when manufacturers substitute for what used to be steel parts for plastic parts.


Usually, dealers charge more for mags than what you can buy them for on-line. At least that's been my experience. You can find plenty of factory mags on-line, and they will be less expensive. I buy all my factory mags on-line, and I have a lot of them. The $$'s I have saved, has allowed me to buy more of them.

*MEC-GAR *if an excellent after-market mag manufacturer. They are every bit as good as OEM mags, as MEC-GAR produces many mags for the gun manufacturers.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Paratrooper:
Yes, some of the aftermarket manufacturers do make the magazines for gun manufacturers, I think that Wolff springs does this also with regard to springs. I've never had any problems with MEC-GAR, Magpul or Pro Mag, although I've read about some who have with Pro Mag. I've also heard that Kimber has had problems with their factory mags, but I haven't had any problems with those either. Most dealers in fact do charge more for magazines, but I have not found that, when they are included with the gun if it was offered that way from the factory. I guess it depends on the dealer. I'm surprised at the price differences between dealers. One dealer in my area feels he makes more profit if he can sell more guns at a cheaper price, and another thinks he can make more profit by charging more for their guns. Go figure?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

desertman said:


> Paratrooper:
> Yes, some of the aftermarket manufacturers do make the magazines for gun manufacturers, I think that Wolff springs does this also with regard to springs. I've never had any problems with MEC-GAR, Magpul or Pro Mag, although I've read about some who have with Pro Mag. I've also heard that Kimber has had problems with their factory mags, but I haven't had any problems with those either. Most dealers in fact do charge more for magazines, but I have not found that, when they are included with the gun if it was offered that way from the factory. I guess it depends on the dealer. I'm surprised at the price differences between dealers. One dealer in my area feels he makes more profit if he can sell more guns at a cheaper price, and another thinks he can make more profit by charging more for their guns. Go figure?


Not that long ago, some dealers were removing one mag from a gun that came with two from the factory. The dealers would then in-turn, sell the mags separately. This went on for a while, until consumers began to contact the manufacturers and complain.

I've purchased several semi-autos within the last 2-3 yrs. or so. Each and every time, the gun came with at least two mags. If I were to consider purchasing a semi-auto with only one mag, I would be suspicious in regards to whether or not, it came that way from the factory.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

qwiksdraw said:


> One mag with purchase sure hasn't slowed down gun sales.
> 
> The seller will sell what the buyer will buy.
> 
> Enjoy the "free enterprise" market while you can.


I fear there is more truth in what you say than many realize. We are seeing the destruction of our nation in our lifetimes.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

paratrooper said:


> Not that long ago, some dealers were removing one mag from a gun that came with two from the factory. The dealers would then in-turn, sell the mags separately. This went on for a while, until consumers began to contact the manufacturers and complain.
> 
> I've purchased several semi-autos within the last 2-3 yrs. or so. Each and every time, the gun came with at least two mags. If I were to consider purchasing a semi-auto with only one mag, I would be suspicious in regards to whether or not, it came that way from the factory.


I purchased three semi-auto pistols last month alone. All came with three mags, just like their webpages stated.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Many years ago, I purchased a S&W revolver from a local dealer. At the time, I didn't know that it was supposed to come with a small cleaning kit. It wasn't until I had spoken to someone that told me about it. 

Long story made short, the dealer in question was removing the cleaning kits that came with the revolvers from the factory. He would toss them into a box and then sell them as extra. He only charged like $5.00 ea., but it did get around and came back to bite him in the butt. 

He lost his ability to sell S&W products. They pulled their product line and it wasn't long until he closed up shop.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Paratrooper:
He lost his business all over an extra $5.00 profit per gun , maybe not even that as many of the cleaning kits pulled from those guns might not have been sold. I remember when I bought my Model 29 back in 1980, I think it came with a screwdriver, cleaning rod and brush, it came in a nice wooden case. I still have it all, ah the good old days!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

desertman said:


> Paratrooper:
> He lost his business all over an extra $5.00 profit per gun , maybe not even that as many of the cleaning kits pulled from those guns might not have been sold. I remember when I bought my Model 29 back in 1980, I think it came with a screwdriver, cleaning rod and brush, it came in a nice wooden case. I still have it all, ah the good old days!


Who knows how long he was removing the kits and tossing them in a box. Word on the street was, he wasn't much of a dealer anyways. Lots of problems and complaints about his shop and the way he ran the business. Even back in the good ole days, there were those that left a dirty mark.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

desertman said:


> Paratrooper:
> He lost his business all over an extra $5.00 profit per gun , maybe not even that as many of the cleaning kits pulled from those guns might not have been sold. I remember when I bought my Model 29 back in 1980, I think it came with a screwdriver, cleaning rod and brush, it came in a nice wooden case. I still have it all, ah the good old days!


Your 29 is a keeper. I would not let that one go. I knew a fellow back in the 70's who had two Model 29's. One was with the 8 3/8" barrel... don't know the barrel length of the other one. He brought in his long barrel 29 for me to see where I was working at the time. Beautiful revolver and what a trigger.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SouthernBoy:
Mine originally had an 8 3/8" barrel, I put, I'm guessing about 10,000 full power magnum loads through it, until the forcing cone started to erode, I replaced the barrel with a 4" one, easier to carry and shoot in my opinion, because the longer barrel tends to dip while holding it. I also bought another hammer and trigger set, "bobbed the hammer" and polished the action along with the rebound slide and spring tunnel, it now has the smoothest double action trigger without changing any of the springs. I still have the original hammer and trigger in case I want to change it back. I like the smooth trigger better than the grooved one that the gun came with. Other than the barrel replacement the gun has held up very well, no timing issues. My only regret now is that the nice wooden box it came with is too big for the 4" barrel, I'd love to find a wooden box for that version. So I guess I'll just have to cut mine down on a band saw and glue it back together. Just kidding! After taking a beating selling some, not all, guns to a dealer, all my guns are now keepers. I wasn't too comfortable selling them on my own to anyone who answered an ad, as I would have no idea who I was selling them to. The last thing I would want is for them to be used in a crime. At least now with many states allowing concealed carry, I would only sell to an individual who has a valid concealed weapons permit for a private sale. This is my own personal decision.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

desertman said:


> SouthernBoy:
> Mine originally had an 8 3/8" barrel, I put, I'm guessing about 10,000 full power magnum loads through it, until the forcing cone started to erode, I replaced the barrel with a 4" one, easier to carry and shoot in my opinion, because the longer barrel tends to dip while holding it. I also bought another hammer and trigger set, "bobbed the hammer" and polished the action along with the rebound slide and spring tunnel, it now has the smoothest double action trigger without changing any of the springs. I still have the original hammer and trigger in case I want to change it back. I like the smooth trigger better than the grooved one that the gun came with. Other than the barrel replacement the gun has held up very well, no timing issues. My only regret now is that the nice wooden box it came with is too big for the 4" barrel, I'd love to find a wooden box for that version. So I guess I'll just have to cut mine down on a band saw and glue it back together. Just kidding! After taking a beating selling some, not all, guns to a dealer, all my guns are now keepers. I wasn't too comfortable selling them on my own to anyone who answered an ad, as I would have no idea who I was selling them to. The last thing I would want is for them to be used in a crime. At least now with many states allowing concealed carry, I would only sell to an individual who has a valid concealed weapons permit for a private sale. This is my own personal decision.


Geez......I had a S&W wood presentation box that was new and unused for a 29/629 with a 4" barrel. I had it for the longest time, just taking up space in one of my gun vaults. Got tired of having to move it to get to other things, so I ended up selling it on GunBroker.

If I hadn't of sold it, I would have sent it to you just for shipping charges.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Paratrooper:
Thanks! I appreciate that. I bought a new 3" 629 Talo last year, came in a plastic box, at least it wasn't cardboard, boy times sure have changed, the old wooden box was felt lined and had a compartment for the cleaning rod and screwdriver, I'm sure it was part of the cost of the gun but it was nice just the same.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

desertman said:


> SouthernBoy:
> Mine originally had an 8 3/8" barrel, I put, I'm guessing about 10,000 full power magnum loads through it, until the forcing cone started to erode, I replaced the barrel with a 4" one, easier to carry and shoot in my opinion, because the longer barrel tends to dip while holding it. I also bought another hammer and trigger set, "bobbed the hammer" and polished the action along with the rebound slide and spring tunnel, it now has the smoothest double action trigger without changing any of the springs. I still have the original hammer and trigger in case I want to change it back. I like the smooth trigger better than the grooved one that the gun came with. Other than the barrel replacement the gun has held up very well, no timing issues. My only regret now is that the nice wooden box it came with is too big for the 4" barrel, I'd love to find a wooden box for that version. So I guess I'll just have to cut mine down on a band saw and glue it back together. Just kidding! After taking a beating selling some, not all, guns to a dealer, all my guns are now keepers. I wasn't too comfortable selling them on my own to anyone who answered an ad, as I would have no idea who I was selling them to. The last thing I would want is for them to be used in a crime. At least now with many states allowing concealed carry, I would only sell to an individual who has a valid concealed weapons permit for a private sale. This is my own personal decision.


I know exactly what you mean about a longer barrel making the gun too muzzle heavy. While some consider that to be an advantage, I don't I prefer a good overall balance. That's why I traded my Redhawk .44 Magnum 7 1/2" for the new 5" barreled version that came out a year later. I just could not hit with the Redhawk 7 1/2". Funny since my Super Blackhawk had a 7 1/2" barrel. But that gun was a single action and had a much better balance with its 7 1/2" barrel then did the Redhawk. I still have that 5" Redhawk.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

desertman said:


> Paratrooper:
> Thanks! I appreciate that. I bought a new 3" 629 Talo last year, came in a plastic box, at least it wasn't cardboard, boy times sure have changed, the old wooden box was felt lined and had a compartment for the cleaning rod and screwdriver, I'm sure it was part of the cost of the gun but it was nice just the same.


Yeah, it's kind of a toss-up between the old S&W cardboard boxes and the new plastic ones. I don't like that they (S&W) ship the plastic boxes out w/o a cardboard protective slip cover.

I bought a new S&W revolver a while back, and the plastic box it came in, was all beat to Hell. Come to find out, it was an _*old-stock *_gun, and the plastic case it was in, had been moved around within the shop for a few years. The gun itself was fine, but you'd never believe the shape the plastic case was in.

Anyways, the gun shop sent me $25.00 so that I could order a new one directly from S&W. It does pay be a squeaky wheel every once in a while. :smt033


----------



## motorcityhitman (Jan 17, 2013)

The pistol I bought came with only 1 mag,but it came with a free laser. I sold the laser and bought 2 mags and used the rest to buy some range time.


----------



## spooler41 (Dec 5, 2013)

My last purchase was a used,Walther P-38/P1, it was sold with 1 mag. Before it arrived I ordered and received,2 extra mags. They were less than
$20.00 each with free shipping. When I ordered my Sig Mosquito, same deal, ordered extra mags and had them on hand when it arrived. 
Both times I was able to secure extra mags for less than 1/2 of mfgs. list price.
If more mags are included in the purchase it's a nice little extra , but just one mag is not a deal breaker for me. 

................................Jack


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

Yup exactly, you can always find more magazines. You should have at least 3 in total. I have 4. Two came with the pistol and I ordered 2 more.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

It seems to me that a lot of the guns that come with one magazine, are generally guns people use for backup, not primary carry. I have been carrying my LCP as my EDC, so I had to buy another magazine for carrying as a backup to the one in the gun.


----------

